# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Kein Stillstand - Wirth kündigt eine "lebende Leitlinie" an

## Helmut.2

*Kein Stillstand - Wirth kündigt eine "lebende Leitlinie" an*

   Prof. Manfred Wirth Fotoquelle: Bertram Solcher                                                               18.09.2009  DRESDEN (BIERMANN)  Kongresspräsident Prof. Manfred Wirth und Prof. Lothar Weißbach, Urologe aus Fürth, die beide die S3-Leitlinie zum Prostatakarzinom gestaltet haben, sind sich einig: Die neue Leitlinie zum Prostatakarzinom muss eine "lebende Leitlinie" sein - das heißt, sie muss permanent erneuert werden. Bitte hier weiter lesen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

*Lebende Leitlinie*

Lieber Helmut, vielen Dank für diese Zwischeninfo aus Dresden. Da auch Patienten noch bis zum 7. Oktober 2009 die Möglichkeit haben, Vorschläge für Verbesserungen oder Ergänzungen der S3-Leitlinien zum Prostatakrebs einzubringen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn auch Forumsbenutzer, die von der Notwendigkeit der zusätzlichen Malignitäts-Bestimmung des PCa durch die DNA-Zytometrie als Ergänzung zum Gleason-Score überzeugt sind, an die Leitlinien-Kommission ein entsprechendes Schreiben richten würden. 
Siehe auch diesen Link: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...492&Itemid=149

*"Mehr als die Vergangenheit interessiert mich die Zukunft, denn in ihr gedenke ich zu leben"*
((Einstein)

----------


## HansiB

> *Lebende Leitlinie*
> 
> Lieber Helmut, vielen Dank für diese Zwischeninfo aus Dresden. Da auch Patienten noch bis zum 7. Oktober 2009 die Möglichkeit haben, Vorschläge für Verbesserungen oder Ergänzungen der S3-Leitlinien zum Prostatakrebs einzubringen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn auch Forumsbenutzer, die von der Notwendigkeit der zusätzlichen Malignitäts-Bestimmung des PCa durch die DNA-Zytometrie als Ergänzung zum Gleason-Score überzeugt sind, an die Leitlinien-Kommission ein entsprechendes Schreiben richten würden. 
> Siehe auch diesen Link: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...492&Itemid=149


Lieber Harald,

der GS wäre ja schön und gut, wenn wir nicht wüssten, daß je nach Studie dieser Wert zwischen 36 und 78% (Prof. Bonkoff) falsch ist. 

Danach werden unsere PCaler Therapiert! Und das im Jahr 2009, unglaublich.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Konrad,




> Lieber Harald, der GS wäre ja schön und gut, wenn wir nicht wüssten, daß je nach Studie dieser Wert zwischen 36 und 78% (Prof. Bonkoff) falsch ist. Danach werden unsere PCaler Therapiert! Und das im Jahr 2009, unglaublich. Gruß Konrad


nicht nur mir ist das seit dem intensiven Auseinandersetzen mit dem Phänomen PCa längst klar geworden. Dieser Ablauf wurde aber einmal fixiert, und um das zumindest noch durch mögliche andere Untersuchungsmethoden abzufedern, bedarf es Überzeugungsarbeit an der Basis, weil nämlich die von Evidenz gesteuerten Entscheidungsträger freiwillig keine Bewegung in Richtung Ergänzung durch zusätzliche Malignitäts-Befundung auf sich nehmen möchten oder ganz einfach, möglicherweise aus Bequemlichkeit, nicht wollen. Es wäre allerdings fairerweise auf jeden Fall notwendig, das Salär für diese ergänzenden Befundungen zu erhöhen, damit überhaupt eine Motivation hierfür ausgelöst wird.

P.S.: Nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es übrigens keine randomisierte Studie, die der Bestimmung des Gleason-Score alleinige verbindliche Richtigkeit in seinen Aussagen bescheinigt. Es handelt sich schlicht um eine absolut subjektive Beurteilung, die von vielen Imponderabilien - soll heißen Unwägbarkeiten durch unterschiedlich menschliches Abwägen - abhängig ist.

*"Falls Gott die Welt geschaffen hat, war seine Hauptsorge sicher nicht, sie so zu machen, dass wir sie verstehen können"*
(Einstein)

----------


## Pinguin

*Lebende Leitlinie*

Auch ich habe nun einen sogar von Patienten erwünschten Kommentar an das "Ärztliche Zentrum für Qualität in der Medizin" gerichtet:

An das
Ärztliche Zentrum für Qualität in der Medizin - ÄZQ
Wegelystr. 3 / Herbert-Lewin-Platz
10623 Berlin

Sehr gehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren, vor einigen Tagen erfuhr ich von einem Bekannten, der wie ich unter Prostatakrebs leidet, dass kürzlich neue urologische Leitlinien für alles, was mit diesem Männerkrebs zu tun hat, manifestiert wurden. Ich konnte über einen Internet-Kontakt Einblick in diese umfangreichen Leitlinien bekommen und habe dabei gleichzeitig erfahren, dass auch Patienten ihre Meinung hierzu kund tun bzw. sogar Hinweise auf möglicherweise fehlende Passagen abgeben können. Nach sorgfältiger Durchsicht ist mir dann allerdings aufgefallen, dass man zur Diagnosefindung bzw. Beurteilung der Malignität von Prostatatumorzellen nach vorgenommener Biopsie lediglich den sog. Gleason-Score als aussagefähige, aber leider nach meiner Ansicht doch subjektive Methode der Bewertung festgeschrieben hat. Ich vermisse die absolut objektive Auswertung der Stanzbiopsate auch durch eine DNA-Zytometrie. Diese biologische, neutrale, weil nicht von der alleinigen menschlichen Beobachtungsgabe eines Pathologen abhängige Diagnosefindung, deren Auswertung in Deutschland sogar Kassenleistung ist, gehört nach meinem Verständnis unbedingt als zusätzliche Malignitätsbeurteilung in die urologischen Leitlinien zum Prostatakarzinom. Abgesehen von der jederzeitigen Reproduzierbarkeit und der exakten Abschätzung der Proliferantionsrate erlaubt diese Methode auch relativ gute Aussagen über evtl. notwendige Therapien.

Im Zusammenhang mit der in letzter Zeit immer mehr in den Vordergrund tretenden Entscheidung zu WW oder AS bietet sich zudem an, für die jährlichen Verlaufskontrollen neben der DNA-Zytometrie auch wieder die Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie zu berücksichtigen, die nahezu nebenwirkungsfrei und vor allem fast schmerzlos, wie ich an mir selbst erfahren konnte, vorgenommen werden kann. Auch für die schon laufende HAROW-Studie, an der ich mich leider nicht mehr beteiligen konnte, ergäbe das eine sinnvolle Ergäzung, um die jährlichen Biopsien per Stanze auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.

Warum hat die DNA-Zytometrie bislang keine wissenschaftlich bestätigte Anerkennung gefunden und wurde deshalb wohl bislang noch nicht in die S3-Leitlinien einbezogen? Gibt es denn für das PSA und für den Gleason-Score Studienergebnisse, die deren absolute Aussagerichtigkeit unter Beweis gestellt haben? Ich würde mich über eine Antwort nicht nur zu meinen 2 Fragen sehr freuen, um auch meine zahlreichen Leidensgenossen informieren zu können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen H.H.

Harald Hutschenreuter
Wiesenstr. 25
67141 Neuhofen

P.S.: Beim Stöbern im Internet fand ich auch die Sonderausgabe Nr. 2/07 der Gesellschaftspolitischen Kommentare. Hier wird unter der Überschrift "Krebs(früh)erkennung ohne Mythos" auf Seite 23 dokumentiert:
DNA-Zytometrie
Einzig die DNA-Zytometrie wurde als viel versprechender Marker eingestuft, der in extensiven biologischen und klinischen Studien seinen Stellenwert als Prognosefaktor gezeigt hat. Insbesondere durch die Arbeiten von Tribukait (1993, 2006) konnte gezeigt werden, dass mit der DNA-Zytometrie die prognostische Einschätzung deutlich verbessert werden kann. Zusätzlich erlaubt sie auch eine Beurteilung, ob ein fortgeschrittener Krebs auf bestimmte Medikamente (z.B. Hormonentzugstherapie) anspricht oder nicht. Beides ist eine Voraussetzung für die im Einzelfall zu treffende, risikoadaptierte Therapieentscheidung. Dies hat auch die WHO anerkannt und empfohlen, dass neue Behandlungsmethoden für den Prostatakrebs nur unter Mitführung einer DNA-Zytometrie geprüft werden sollen (Schröder u.a. 1994). Die DNA-Zytometrie hat bislang allerdings nicht den Stellenwert erlangt, der ihr auf Grund der obigen Ausführungen zukommen sollte. Dabei ist sicherlich zu berücksichtigen, dass nicht ausschließlich medizinische Argumente eine Rolle spielen bei der Verbreitung von Untersuchungs- und Behandlungsmethoden. Fachliche Interessen und Vergütungsaspekte sind dabei oftmals auch entscheidend.

Der letzte Satz irritiert mich. Es wäre für mich eine ganz traurige Botschaft, zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen, dass möglicherweise das zu geringe Entgelt sowohl für die Urologen als auch für die Pathologen für die bisherige nach meiner Meinung Blockade der DNA-Zytometrie als Diagnoseinstrument verantwortlich wäre.
Hier der Link für die komplette Sonderausgabe: http://www.bv-pathologie.de/dokument...herkennung.pdf

*"Vollkommenheit entsteht offensichtlich nicht dann, wenn man nichts mehr hinzuzufügen hat, sondern wenn man nichts mehr wegnehmen kann"*
(Antoine de Saint Exupèry)

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Harald, einfach super!



> *Zitat aus der:* Sonderausgabe Nr. 2/07 der "Krebs(früh)erkennung ohne Mythos" auf Seite 23 dokumentiert dabei ist sicherlich zu berücksichtigen, dass nicht ausschließlich medizinische Argumente eine Rolle spielen bei der Verbreitung von Untersuchungs- und Behandlungsmethoden. Fachliche Interessen und Vergütungsaspekte sind dabei oftmals auch entscheidend.


 es ist nicht die geringe Entlohnung, sondern vielmehr, daß die Urologen unbedingt operieren wollen und keine Interesse haben an WW od. AS!

Wie oft denke ich an das Zitat von Uw Peters: Die Urologen ist eine M.....!

Harald, dein Kommentar ist bestens dargestellt und man kann nur hoffen, daß er Früchte trägt, für alle jenen Männern die so eine Möglichkeit wie WW und oder AS von den Urologen auch angeboten werden und nicht immer nur ans Messer und Salär denken!

Angenehmes Wochenende
Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Forumsfreunde,

auf mein obiges Schreiben bekam ich am 28.9.2009 folgende Antwort:
Subject: WG: S3-Leitlinien für das Prostatakarzinom 

Sehr geehrter Herr...... 

vielen Dank für Ihren Kommentar zur PatientenLeitlinie "Lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom". Nach dem Ablauf der Konsultationsfrist werden alle eingegangenen Kommentare gesichtet, durch das Redaktionsgremium sorgfältig geprüft und gegebenenfalls in die Finalversion der Patientenleitlinie eingearbeitet. Vorschläge zu Diagnose- und Therapieverfahren können nur berücksichtigt werden, sofern diese auch in der aktuellen ärztlichen S3-Leitlinie empfohlen werden, auf deren wissenschaftlicher Grundlage die PatientenLeitlinie erarbeitet wurde. 
Die Konsultationsfrist der S3-Leitlinie hat bereits im August geendet und die Finalfassung ist inzwischen fertiggetsellt. S3-Leitlinie wie auch die Patientenleitlinie werden jedes Jahr aktualisiert. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Frau ....
Wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiterin Medizinische Information
Ärztliches Zentrum für Qualität in der Medizin
Wegelystraße 3 / Herbert-Lewin-Platz
10623 Berlin
Telefon 030 4005 2526
Fax 030 4004 2555

Neues aus dem ÄZQ 
online ab 25.05.2009
Konsultation:
bis zum 07.Oktober 2009 besteht die Möglichkeit zur Kommentierung des Patientenratgebers 
"Prostatakrebs I - lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom" http://www.aezq.de/edocs/pdf/schrift...tenreihe41.pdf 

Hier der Text einer weiteren E-Mail von mir am 1.10.2009:

Sehr geehrte Frau......,

ich hoffe auf Ihr Verständnis, wenn ich mit Ihrer Stellungnahme nicht so ganz glücklich bin. Es ist begrüßenswert, dass auch nach den Worten von Prof. Wirth anläßlich des diesjährigen DGU-Kongresses in Dresden die neuen S3-Leitlinien zum Prostatakarzinom als lebende Leitlinien angesehen werden dürfen, d. h. möglicherweise sogar in kürzeren Zeitintervallen Ergänzungen oder Verbesserungen erfahren könnten. Nun aber führen Sie auch aus, dass nur Kommentare gesichtet werden können, wenn die aus Sicht eines Patienten würdig in die Leitlinien aufgenommenen zu werdenden Hinweise zu Diagnose- und Therapieverfahren, solche Diagnose- und Therapieverfahren beträfen, die bereits in den ärztlichen S3-Leitlinien empfohlen werden. Ich sehe da einen gewissen Widerspruch. Mit meinen schlichten Worten würde ich meinen, wenn nur etwas gesichtet wird, was schon empfohlen wird, wie soll denn dann Neues dazu kommen, was längst hätte dazu gehören können?
Bedauerlicherweise haben Sie mir auch meine 2 direkt gestellten Fragen unbeantwortet gelassen. Es ist sicher so, dass das nicht direkt zu Ihrem bestimmt umfangreichen Aufgabenbereich gehört. Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn Sie mir einen Ansprechpartner in Ihrem Hause benennen könnten, den ich selbst noch einmal direkt um eine Stellungnahme aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht bitten könnte. Vielen Dank im voraus für Ihre freundliche Unterstützung. 

Mit sehr freundlichen Grüßen 

Harald.....(Hutschi)

Nun kam diese Antwort noch am 1.10.2009:

Sehr geehrter Herr....,

ich habe Ihnen in einem formalen Schreiben den Eingang Ihres Kommentares zur PatientenLeitlinie bestätigt. Wenn Sie das zu kommentierende Dokument - die PatientenLeitlinie zum lokal bgrenzten Prostatakarzinom - gelesen haben, wird Ihnen aufgefallen sein, dass wir mit dieser Schrift nichts anderes tun als die ärztliche S3-Leitlinie, die aktuell verabschiedet worden ist, in eine laienverstädnliche Form zu übersetzen. Damit wollen wir Patienten informieren, welche diagnostischen und therapeutischen Standards derzeit festgeschrieben sind, und wie sie im Hinblick auf Nutzen und Risiko zu beurteilen sind. Das soll Lesern der Information eine informierte Therapieentscheidung ermöglichen. Wir beziehen uns ausschließlch auf die Inhalte der ärztliche Leitlinie. Die Festlegung, welche Verfahren in dort aufgenommen werden, treffen die Autoren der ärztlichen Leitlinie nach gründlicher Evidenzrecherche und -bewertung im Konsens.
Wenn Ihnen also daran gelegen ist, dass neue diagnostische Verfahren zum medizinischen Standard gehören sollen, richten Sie Ihre Frage bitte an die ärztlichen Experten. Ansprechpartnerin bei uns im Hause ist Frau Dr......, die das Verfahren koordiniert. Was die DNA-Zytometrie betrifft, ist das von anderer Seite bereits massiv geschehen. Die Konsultation für die ärztliche Leitlinie ist im August abgelaufen. Die Frage wird bei der nächsten Aktualisierung im Expertenkreis erneut recherchiert und die Evidenz hinsichtlich ihrr methodischen Güte beurteilt werden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Frau......

Am 2.10. 2009 schrieb ich dann an die mir benannte Frau Dr...... wie folgt:

Sehr geehrte Frau Dr......,
von Frau ..... bekam ich zu meinem unten stehenden Kommentar, in dem auch 2 Fragen enthalten sind, Zwischeninformationen, die jedoch leider mehr allgemeiner Natur waren, worüber ich nicht so ganz glücklich war. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Sie Kenntnis über diesen Schriftwechsel auch im Hinblick auf meine zweite E-Mail an Frau.... erlangen, ohne dass ich das hier mit einfließen lasse. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie vorrangig für meine 2 Fragen aufklärende Hinweise für mich hätten, und zwar besonders im Hinblick auch darauf, dass die DNA-Zytometrie bislang nicht in die Leitlinien für Prostatakrebs einbezogen wurde, weil die wissenschaftliche Anerkennung hierfür fehlen würde. Ist sie denn nun tatsächlich durch randomisierte Studien für das PSA + für den Gleason abgesichert? 
Schließlich würde mich auch noch Ihre Meinung zu meiner Vermutung, die DNA-Zytometrie könnte möglicherweise wegen des nicht kostendeckenden Entgelts hierfür ins Hintertreffen geraten sein, interessieren. Ich danke Ihnen schon im voraus für eine Stellungnahme.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Harald ..... (Hutschi]

Heute (13.10.09) habe ich die erbetene Antwort höflich angemahnt:
Sehr geehrte Frau Dr......, sicher gibt es bei Ihnen viel zu tun. Trotzdem erlaube ich mir nun heute, Sie noch einmal höflich um die Beantwortung meiner E-Mail mit dem unten stehenden Inhalt zu bitten. 

Nun kam schon heute um 16.09 Uhr von einer anderen Mitarbeiterin des ÄZQ diese letzte Stellungnahme:
Sehr geehrter Herr.....,
besten Dank für Ihr Interesse an der S3-Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom.
Gerne haben wir Ihren Hinweis für die Bearbeitung des Themas DNA-Zytometrie für die Aktualisierung der Leitlinie aufgenommen.
Wie Frau.... Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt hat, wurde dieses Thema bisher für die Leitlinie nicht wissenschaftlich aufbereitet, so dass wir zur DNA-Zytometrie sowie zum Vergleich derselben mit anderen Verfahren keine Aussage machen können. Auch Kostenfragen wurden im Rahmen dieser Leitlinie nicht wissenschaftlich aufbereitet.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir aus den genannten Gründen Ihre Fragen nicht beantworten können.Darüber hinaus gehören Stellungnahmen zu vermuteten Kostenaspekten nicht zu unserem Aufgabengebiet.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Frau .....

Immerhin doch erfreulich, dass man im ÄZQ wohl etliche Hinweise bekommen hat bzw. auch Fragen sehr unterschiedlicher Art beantwortete. Gut möglich, dass einige dieser Texte auch bis zu den Entscheidungsträgern gelangten und sich hierdurch für das Jahr 2010 günstigere Aspekte für das Dauerthema GS ja aber DNA-ICM zusätzlich ergeben.

*"Die Menschen stolpern nicht über Berge , sondern über Maulwurfshügel*"
(Konfuzius)

----------


## Pinguin

*Es geht weiter!!*

Hallo überzeugte Anhänger einer neben dem Gleason-Score zusätzlichen DNA-Zytometrie. Auch unser langjähriger Forumsbenutzer Reinardo hat seine Meinung mit nachfolgendem Text kund getan:

An das Aerztliche Zentrum fuer Qualitaet in der Medizin  AeZQ 
Wegelystr. 3 / Herbert-Lewin-Platz, 10623 Berlin

Qualitaet der medizinischen Behandlung bei Prostatakrebs Berlin, 15. Oktober 2009

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mir ist bekannt, dass das aerztliche Zentrum fuer Qualitaet in der Medizin Hinweise auf Verbesserungsmoeglichkeiten in der aerztlichen Versorgung auch von Patienten entgegen nimmt. Ich bin kein unzufriedener Patient, sondern moechte mit diesem Schreiben vielmehr auf generelle Defizite in der Versorgung bei Prostatakrebs aufmerksam machen.

Bei mir wurde Prostatakrebs im November 2001 mit PSA = 8,9 und Gleason 2+3 festgestellt. Anders als in anderen medizinischen Fachbereichen, wo ich medizinische Versorgung von hoher Qualitaet beobachte und bei Behandlungen auch erfahren habe, hatte ich zu den von der Urologie angebotenen Therapien von Anfang an kein Vertrauen. und habe diese auch verweigert.
Die Gruende liegen in der Art und Weise der Diagnostik, aber auch in der Qualitaet der Therapien.

Zur Diagnostik: Bei erhoehtem PSA-Wert empfiehlt der Urologe in der Regel die Stanzbiopsie. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen traumatischen und potenziell gefaehrlichen Eingriff, da die Biopsie vom ungereinigten Darm aus erfolgt. Blutungen und Vernarbungen sind die Regel. Entzuendungen bis hin zu lebensgefaehrdender Sepsis sind moeglich. Das Ergebnis der Untersuchung ist zudem ungenau, da die Bestimmung des Gleason auf subjektiver Einschaetzung des Pathologen beruht.
Die schonende Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie (FNAB) wird nur von wenigen Urologen  Privataerzten - beherrscht und angeboten, Das gelegentlich vorgetragene Argument, dass die Stanzbiopsie zusaetzliche Informationen liefere, ist insofern irrelevant, als diese fast nie die Art der Therapie (in der Regel ohnehin die Prostatektomie) bestimmen.
Mit einer Komplikationsrate von 0,9% ist die FNAB der Stanzbiopsie (Komplikationsrate 19,8%) ueberlegen und sollte in Behandlungsrichtlinien, welche sich am Wohl des Patienten orientieren, Beruecksichtigung finden

Die DNA-Analyse der Krebszellen, bei anderen Krebserkrankungen selbstverstaendlich und unerlaesslich, wird bei Prostatakreb nicht angewendet. Dies ist ein kaum zu verstehender Anachronismus, da erst die DNA-Analyse eine objektive Bestimmung der Malignitaet erlaubt, so dass dem Patienten u. U. auch ein abwartendes Verhalten empfohlen werden kann. Die DNA-Analyse sagt auch klar aus, ob eine Hormontherapie sinnvoll ist oder bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung sogar kontraproduktiv waere.

Zu den Therapien: Bei der von Urologen in der Regel empfohlenen Prostatektomie handelt es sich um eine Massnahme von hohem chirurgischen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Die Prostatektomie ist fuer den Patienten risikoreich, erfordert eine Rehabilitation, da sie zu irreversiblen koerperlichen Behinderungen fuehrt. Sie ist auch unnoetig, da es im Falle gewuenschter radikaler Behandlung moderne Formen der Bestrahlung (IMRT, Protonen, Brachy) gibt, die in ihren Ergebnissen gleichwertig sind.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Prostatektomie als Koeperverletzung gesehen und gesetzlich verboten werden sollte.

Die Hormontherapie, adjuvant oder als Anschlusstherapie bei Rezidiven in Betracht kommend, wird exessiv und willkuerlich verordnet, ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass Hormontherapie nur selektiv auf niedriger maligne Krebszellen wirkt, so dass bei exzessiver Anwendung hoechste Malignitaeten sich entwickeln, die es im natuerlichen, unbehandelten Krankheitsverlauf gar nicht geben wuerde. Zu den schwersten Faelle von Prostatakrebs mit Todesfolge kommt es im Anschluss an Hormontherapien. Es erfolgt gar kein wirkliches Monitoring der Krankheitsentwicklung. Dies wuerde allerdings voraussetzen, dass neben den PSA-Werten auch Veraenderungen in der Malignitaet mittels FNABs und DNA-Analysen periodisch kontrolliert werden.

Ich moechte auch anmerken, dass in anderen medizinischen Fachbereichen, z.B. in der Kardiologie, Ursachen der Erkrankung und promovierende Faktoren in die Therapien einbezogen werden. Wer an einer Herzerkrankung leidet, erhaelt gute Empfehlungen zur Kontrolle von Bluthochdruck und Umstellung in der Ernaehrung. Nichts von dem findet sich im Richtlinienkatalog der Urologie. Es ist aber bekannt, dass Prostatakrebs auf Umstellung in der Ernaehrung und Aenderung des Lebensstils reagiert. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Nahrungsergaenzungsmitteln, die das Wachstum von Krebszellen verlangsamen, die Metastasenbildung verzoegern . Ich nenne nur Granatapfelextrakt, Selen, Vitamin E, OMEGA-Fischoel.

Ich habe zu Beginn meiner Erkrankung im Jahre 2002 eine auf 13 Monate begrenzte Dreifache Hormonblockade (nach Leibowitz) gemacht, bin heute aber im Zweifel, ob diese wirklich notwendig war Mein letztgemessener PSA-Wert liegt bei 10. Ein Knochenszintigramm war negativ. Ich bin 77 Jahre alt und habe keine Beschwerden.

Aufgrund meines familiaeren Umfeldes - mein Sohn ist niedergelassener Orthopaede, meine Tochter Zahnmedizinerin  und auch infolge meiner eigenen Erkrankung interessiere ich mich fuer Fragen der Gesundheitspolitik und der Medizin und glaube deshalb, dass ich kompetent bin, aus Sicht des medizinische Leistungen empfangenden Patienten ein Urteil ueber die Qualitaet der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs zu aeussern.
Es waere zu begruessen, wenn ausserhalb der Urologie stehende Fachmediziner in Ihrem Zentrum die Qualitaet der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs begutachten wuerden.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen


Von mir hinzugezogene Literatur:
1) Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse der Gmuender Ersatzkasse, Band 48, Alfred Boecking, Mit 
Zellen statt Skalpellen
2) Band 41, Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim
Prostatakarzinom
3) Gmuender Ersatzkasse, Broschuere Prostatakrebs: Diagnose und Prognose
4) Steven B. Strum, Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs
5) Karl Lauterbach, Gesund im kranken System


Da Reinardo diese Darstellungen auf einer spanischen Tastatur bewerkstelligen musste, ist es sicher beim Lesen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

*"Auch eine schwere Tür hat nur einen kleinen Schlüssel nötig"
*(Charles Dickens)

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Hutschi,

ich dachte der gute deutsche Herr Lehrer S.hätte sich hier abgemeldet mit seinen unermüdlichen Ergüssen gegen alles was er glaubt angreifen zu müssen.

Fungierst Du hier jetzt als R.S's Briefkasten?

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Norbert, hätte ich geahnt, dass ausgerechnet Dich es stören würde, wenn ich mich tatsächlich als Briefträger für Reinardo zur Verfügung gestellt habe, hätte ich vielleicht noch einen anderen Weg gewählt, um mit dieser Publizierung zu demonstrieren, dass Reinardo tatsächlich noch immer fit genug ist, um seine kritischen Stellungnahmen noch selbst zu verfassen. Reinardo hat sich hier aber nicht abgemeldet. Sein letzter eigener Beitrag stammt vom August 2009 und er ist seit 2006 hier registriert. Übrigens: Wenn es keine so vehementen Kritiker gäbe, läge sicher noch Manches mehr im Argen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn eine Mehrheit hier im Forum das alles etwas toleranter sehen könnte. Die Darstellungen von Reinardo an das ÄZQ dienen letztlich irgendwann allen Betroffenen.

*"Man sollte schon deshalb kein langes Gesicht machen, weil man dann mehr zu rasieren hat."
*(Fernandel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wenn man bedenkt was aus Zitat: "Bei mir wurde Prostatakrebs im November 2001 mit PSA = 8,9 und Gleason 2+3 festgestellt. Anders als in anderen medizinischen Fachbereichen, wo ich medizinische Versorgung von hoher Qualitaet beobachte und bei Behandlungen auch erfahren habe, hatte ich zu den von der Urologie angebotenen Therapien von Anfang an kein Vertrauen. und habe diese auch verweigert." für ein aggressiver PCa geworden ist, so sieht man wie falsch der GS 5 damals war und wie sinnvoll damals gleich eine DNA-Z gewesen wäre.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Hutschi,

Du weisst sicher ganz genau was ich meine (Du hast mir damals eine PN geschickt um zu schlichten - was nicht zu schlichten ist / war!)

So, wenn Du Dich aber dafür hergibst, dass Herr S. hier die RPE (die mich und viele andere jungen Betroffenen vermutlich gerettet hat!!!) als, ich zitiere:

"Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Prostatektomie als Koeperverletzung gesehen und gesetzlich verboten werden sollte." 

bezeichnet, dann begibst Du Dich in eine Ecke - in der ich ich Dich bisher nicht vermutet habe. Solche Aussagen (die des Herrn S.) sind gefährlich, anmassend und schlicht dumm (ja Herr Lehrer, Sie lesen richtig: Dumm!)

Übrigens: In meiner Familie gibt es einen Verkehrspiloten - deswegen masse ich mir noch lange nicht an, dass ich vom Fliegen Ahnung habe.....!

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## Pinguin

*Eigenwillige Interpretation*

Hallo Norbert, Dein Gedächtnis ist vorzüglich. Ich kann aber nicht nachvollziehen, dass ich wegen der Weiterverbreitung einer Meinung oder Ansicht eines anderen nun automatisch als mit dessen Meinung einverstandener Betroffener zu gelten habe. Jeder hat hier im Forum die Möglichkeit, seine Vorstellungen zu veröffentlichen. Genau so hast oder hattest Du ja auch immer die Chance, Deine gegenteilige Meinung zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Es ist auch nicht verboten, etwas als anmaßend oder dumm hinzustellen, wenn man das denn selbst so sieht. Deine spontane Reaktion kann ich total verstehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der von Dir gescholtene Forumsbenutzer selbst gelegentlich lesen wird, wie Du zu der in der Tat heftigen Aussage zur Prostatektomie stehst, noch dazu, weil Dich diese Therapievariante gerettet hat.

*"Der Charakter ruht auf der Persönlichkeit, nicht auf den Talenten"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Norbert !

Ich finde es fairer, wenn man 



> ......da es im Falle gewuenschter radikaler Behandlung moderne Formen der Bestrahlung (IMRT, Protonen, Brachy) gibt, die in ihren Ergebnissen gleichwertig sind.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Prostatektomie als Koeperverletzung gesehen und gesetzlich verboten werden sollte.


im Zusammenhang wieder gibt.
Reinado sagt in keiner Weise, daß die OP schlechtere Ergebnisse bringt wie die von Ihm angeführten Therapien !
Er sagt nur, daß Er die häufig sehr hohen Nebenwirkungen, für unnötig hält. Und da bin auch ich bei Ihm.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## wassermann

> Jeder hat hier im Forum die Möglichkeit, seine Vorstellungen zu veröffentlichen. Genau so hast oder hattest Du ja auch immer die Chance, Deine gegenteilige Meinung zum Ausdruck zu bringen.


Eben! Deswegen braucht es auch niemanden, der die Beiträge anderer einstellt, wenn der Verfasser es doch selbst könnte. 
Übrigens braucht auch  kein Forumsteilnehmer jemanden, der ihn (kollektiv) tadelt, weil er zu einem bestimmten Beitrag keine Antwort verfasst, noch dazu zu einem Thema, das wohl zur Genüge diskutiert wurde und wird!
Kapier das mal!

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Pinguin

*Ach Wassermann,*

bin ich so froh, dass Du Dich nun aufschwingst, hier Nachhilfeunterricht zu erteilen, wobei kaum ein Zusammenhang zu erkennen ist. Ich vermute aber, es ging Dir um meine Meinungsäußerungen in Sachen AS. Das Thema ist durchaus noch nicht zu Ende diskutiert, wie Du wähnst. Insofern kapiere ich einmal mehr nicht, was Du eigentlich dem Forum nun Neues offerieren wolltest, oder gefiel meine Bitte um sachliche Diskussionsbeiträge nicht? Ansonsten solltest Du Deine sinnige Signatur hin und wieder auszugsweise lesen:

Gehörst du zu den richtig Schlauen,
Die den Doktoren sehr misstrauen,
Lebst du glücklich *mit* dem Tùmor 
Und bewahrst dir deinen Hùmor

*"Der Unterschied zwischen dem richtigen Wort und dem beinahe richtigen ist derselbe Unterschied wie zwischen dem Blitz und einem Glühwürmchen*."
(Mark Twain)

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Norbert !
> 
> Ich finde es fairer, wenn man 
> 
> im Zusammenhang wieder gibt.
> Reinado sagt in keiner Weise, daß die OP schlechtere Ergebnisse bringt wie die von Ihm angeführten Therapien !
> Er sagt nur, daß Er die häufig sehr hohen Nebenwirkungen, für unnötig hält. Und da bin auch ich bei Ihm.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard A.


Moin Bernhard,
kein grundsaetzlichen Probleme mit dem Thema Nebenwirkungen, gibt es, aber hinsichtlich "haeufig sehr hoch" versus RT haette ich gerne mal evidenzbasierende Zahlen, ich halte diese Aussage dann fuer schlicht nicht mehr haltbar.

Dass die Referenz zur Körperverletzung schlicht Dummheit ist bedarf keiner weiteren Komentierung.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Bernhard A.

Guten Abend Guenther !

Du weißt ganz genau, daß es keine Studien-Vergleiche zwischen OP(+Bestrahlung) und den Neuen Bestrahlungsmethoden gibt. Man muß hier im Forum aber nur aufmerksam mitlesen. Eben schon wieder eine "Ernüchternde Meldung" nach so vielen OP-Empfehlungen.

Nach meiner Meinung machst Du einen Denkfehlen !
Du orientierst Dich an den sehr guten Ergebnissen von Starnberg und Hamburg. Diese wichtigen Tipps bekommt man aber nur hier im Forum, wenn man zufällig und rechtzeitig hier Information sammeln konnte.
Aber wir sind hier im Forum auf einer sehr kleinen Insel. Die große Masse sieht dieses Forum nie.
Halbwegs genaue Daten und Ergebnisse zur OP außerhalb des Forum kannst Du überall nachlesen. Ich glaube die willst Du hier gar nicht von mir sehen.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## silver dollar

Guten Morgen Bernhard,



> Guten Abend Guenther !
> 
> Du weißt ganz genau, daß es keine Studien-Vergleiche zwischen OP(+Bestrahlung) und den Neuen Bestrahlungsmethoden gibt. Man muß hier im Forum aber nur aufmerksam mitlesen. Eben schon wieder eine "Ernüchternde Meldung" nach so vielen OP-Empfehlungen.


Da ist das Problem, nochmals ich habe nichts gegen Einstellungen eine kurative Therapie aus eigener Anschauung anzusprechen. Ich bin nur sehr allergisch wenn Aussagen RT ist besser als OP kommen, da ich bisher dazu keine evidenten Untersuchungen zu sehen bekommen habe. 



> Nach meiner Meinung machst Du einen Denkfehlen !





> Du orientierst Dich an den sehr guten Ergebnissen von Starnberg und Hamburg. Diese wichtigen Tipps bekommt man aber nur hier im Forum, wenn man zufällig und rechtzeitig hier Information sammeln konnte.
> Aber wir sind hier im Forum auf einer sehr kleinen Insel. Die große Masse sieht dieses Forum nie.
> Halbwegs genaue Daten und Ergebnisse zur OP außerhalb des Forum kannst Du überall nachlesen. Ich glaube die willst Du hier gar nicht von mir sehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard A.


Mag sein, dass du das so siehst, ich komentiere, wie jeder andere Teilnehmer aus meinem Umfeld, dazu gehoert aber nicht ausschliesslich HH mit UKE/Martiniklinik, aber auch Albertinen HH, einige Regiokliniken, Kiel Flensburg etc. um nur einige zu nennen. Insoweit hebe ich doch auf ziemlich verlaessliche Daten ab.




> Aber wir sind hier im Forum auf einer sehr kleinen Insel. Die große Masse sieht dieses Forum nie.



einig, vielleicht koennen wir via BPS und SHG's mehr dazu tun.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Pinguin

*Körperverletzung*

Moin Guenther,




> Dass die Referenz zur Körperverletzung schlicht Dummheit ist bedarf keiner weiteren Kommentierung.


harte Worte, denen ich nicht vorhabe zu widersprechen. Der Verfasser ist nun mal wegen seiner für ihn leider etwas enttäuschend verlaufenen PKH etwas überstimuliert. Er hätte es etwas vorsichtiger formulieren sollen. Natürlich ist eine Ektomie immer eine endgültige Maßnahme, während bei den wenigen Alternativen die Prostata mit ihren eigenen Schutzmechanismen noch verbleibt. Es ist ja auch gut, dass solche harten Worte nicht unwidersprochen bleiben. Dafür ist ja dieses Forum da. Wenn jeder sich grundsätzlich nur von Evidenz leiten ließe, würden sich möglicherweise einige Krankheitsverläufe noch ungünstiger darstellen, als sie es ohnehin schon sind. Es ist hier wahrhaftig schon oft genug betont worden, dass man jedem Betroffenen zubilligen sollte, von der Richtigkeit des von ihm gewählten Therapieweges überzeugt zu sein und das dann auch hier im Forum kund zu tun, ohne gleich wieder andere Meinungen zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen.

*"Wer das Unmögliche sucht, dem geschieht nur recht, wenn das Mögliche ihm versagt wird"
*(Miguel de Cervantes)

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Guenther !

Von Dir ein 



> Ich bin nur sehr allergisch wenn Aussagen RT ist besser als OP kommen,....


Du mußt meine Beiträge schon richtig lesen !
Solche Aussagen mache ich in dieser Form nie !
Sondern (oder ähnlich):

Ich sage nie RT sondern die "Neuen Bestralungsformen" wie Brachy, IMRT oder Protonen!

Diese Therapien halte ich im Mittleren- und Hochrisikobereich für die besseren Therapie, weil sie kurativ mindestens gleichwertig sind und das Risiko der Nebenwirkungen wesentlich geringer ist.

Und dazu stehe ich auch !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Pinguin

*Schreiben an ÄZQ*

Hallo Freunde und Befürworter der DNA-Zytometrie, inzwischen erreichte mich ein weiteres, sehr umfangreiches und mit zahlreichen Links versehenes Schreiben an das ÄZQ, das mir ein Mitglied unserer SHG, das nicht im Forum aktiv ist, übermittelte:

An das
Ärztliche Zentrum für Qualität in der Medizin - ÄZQ
Wegelystr. 3 / Herbert-Lewin-Platz
10623 Berlin
__________________________________________________  ____________________________________

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bezugnehmend auf Ihr Angebot zur Kommentierung der Konsultationsfassung der Patientenleitlinie "Prostatakrebs 1 - lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom" für Fachkreise, Betroffenenorganisationen und Patienten, Volltext unter: http://www.aezq.de/edocs/pdf/schriftenreihe/schriftenreihe41.pdf, ergänzt mit Fragebogen unter: http://www.aezq.de/edocs/doc/fragebogen-konsultation-lokalPCA, bis zum 1. bzw. 7. Oktober ( lt. Presseinformation auf der Homepage des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe www.prostatakrebs-bps.de ) 2009, erhalten Sie die nachfolgenden Informationen mit der Bitte um Beachtung und Berücksichtigung entsprechend dem neuesten Stand der wissenschaftlichen Fachliteratur in der neuen Leitlinie, wegen ihrer exorbitanten Bedeutung für die Patienten und das Gesundheitssystem insgesamt.

Zum derzeit verfügbaren Fachwissen einer kompetenten und gemeinsamen Therapiefindung von Arzt und Patient, gehört neben der Diagnostik des Gleason-Score, auch die Bestimmung der DNA-Zytometrie als erweiterter prognostisch relevanter Parameter und bereits anerkannter Leistung der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen, aus dem gleichen Biopsiematerial zur Bestimmung des Gleason-Score. Mit der DNA-ICM beim Prostatakarzinom könnte durch die Erfassung der Chromosomen-Veränderungen des Tumorgeschehens es gelingen, die wenig behandlungsbedürftigen Karzinome in der großen Masse der zunächst nicht behandlungsbedürftigen, zu einem frühen Zeitpunkt, also vor der Therapieentscheidung zu identifizieren. Diese zusätzliche biologische Bewertung der Tumorprogression beim Prostatakarzinom: diploid->, tetraploid-> und aneuploid ergeben Hinweise zu den therapeutischen Ansätzen z.B. auf die Hormonsensibilität und die Heterogenität des PCa.

Insofern deckt die nun erarbeitete S3-Leitlinie eben nicht alle Bereiche der Diagnostik ab. Die klinische Relevanz der DNA-Zytometrie ist für jede Therapieentscheidung beim Prostatakarzinom und insbesondere für die Therapie "Active Surveillance & Watchful Waiting" also aktive Überwachung und beobachtendes Abwarten und dort besonders im Grenzbereich der definierten Eingangskriterien von besonderer Bedeutung. Sie gibt nicht nur dem Arzt, sondern auch dem Patienten einer höhere Sicherheit. Gerade bei dieser Therapie, welche unter höchstem psychischem Druck der ohnehin durch die Diagnose traumatisierten Patienten, die sich nicht dafür entscheiden wollen und können oder häufig vorzeitig abbrechen und sich deshalb anderen Therapien zuwenden, weil sie glauben geheilt zu sein.

Im Interesse der Lebensqualität der Patienten und Entlastung der Kosten im Gesundheitssystem durch die Vermeidung unnötiger Therapien und Nebenwirkungen, sollte die DNA-Zytometrie als valider und objektiver prognostischer Marker adäquat erwähnt und umgesetzt werden. Sie ist ein geeignetes diagnostisches Instrumentarium zur Malignitäts-Gradierung aus ethischen, medizinischen und wissenschaftlichen Argumenten. Ebenso ist sie als zusätzliche Diagnostik im erweiterten Prognoseverständnis und zusätzlichen Parameter zur biologischen Potenz zum etablierten histologischen Gleason-Score, aus dem gleichen Zellmaterial jeder Erst- und Folgebiopsie als unverzichtbare Zusatzinformation zur Diagnose und Prognose geeignet.

Damit wäre der Zusatzaufwand mit geringen Kosten gegenüber den Vorteilen als weit überlegen gerechtfertigt und empfehlenswert und unterstützt, durch die deutlich verbesserte Beurteilung in der Einschätzung als Ausgangsbasis für die Therapieentscheidung erheblich das Vertrauen Arzt/Patient und minimiert gleichzeitig Haftungsfragen bei Therapieempfehlung und hilft in der Vermeidung unnötiger Therapien mit ihren Folgen.

Der Link zur Broschüre der Gmünder Ersatzkasse "Prostatakrebs- Diagnose und Prognose" 2008 lautet: https://www.gek.de/x-medien/dateien/broschueren/GEK-Broschuere_Prostatakrebs.pdf

Der Link zur Broschüre der Gmünder Ersatzkasse "Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen - Wie Cytopathologie Krebs frühzeitig und ohne Operation erkennen kann" lautet: http://media.gek.de/downloads/magazine/GEK-Edition-Mit_Zellen_statt_Skalpellen.pdf
Mit der DNA-Zytometrie wird die Malignitäts-Gradierung, also die malige Potenz des einzelnen Karzinoms objektiv, reproduzierbar und valide bestimmt. Zum Beleg, dass die DNA-Ploidie-Bestimmung das besser leistet als der subjektive und wenig reproduzierbare (70%) Gleason-Score, ist ein wissenschaftliches Poster von Pretorius et. al. (2009) aus Oslo beigefügt, dessen Inhalt ausführlich in der nächsten Ausgabe von
Cellular Oncology" erscheinen wird. Frau Pretorius belegt darin für Patienten mit Gleason-Score 7, wie unterschiedlich deren Prognose noch in Abhängigkeit des DNA-Malignitätsgrades ist.

Im Anhang 3 zum Schreiben von Professor Böcking vom 16.09.2009 erhalten Sie das Poster der Pretorius-Studie (2009) zur prognostischen Relevanz der DNA-Zytometrie im Vergleich zum Gleason-Score beim Prostatakarzinom nach radikaler Prostatektomie, siehe: Prostata DNA ploidi postermaria 2009

*Zusammenfassung:* Mit der derzeitigen PSA-Bestimmung werden Jahr um Jahr immer mehr PK ( 2008 >
58.000 ) bei immer jüngeren Männern neu gefunden. Frühzeitige radikale ( meist operative ) Therapie konnte
die Todesfallzahl seit < 35 Jahren nicht reduzieren: 1971 starben mit 12.000 Männern ebenso viele an PK wie 2006.
Die Ergebnisse der Screening Studien (PLCO/ERSPC) belegen für einen heute 50jährigen Mann eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 3% zukünftig an PK zu sterben. Ein minimaler Überlebensvorteil der Gesamtzahl älterer Studienteilnehmer belastet einen erheblichen Anteil aller anderen teilnehmenden Männer mit angstbesetzter Überdiagnose und Übertherapie mit ihren entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen und deren Kosten.

Die Gefährlichkeit des PK, sein Grading, wird subjektiv oder objektiv bestimmt: mit der Gleason-Score Methode beschreibt der Pathologe subjektiv mikroskopisch sichtbare Veränderungen der Architektur von Krebsgewebe (Histologie); die Cytometrie misst objektiv den DNA Gehalt der Krebszellen (Cytologie), der ihre Gefährlichkeit direkt abbildet.
Die DNA-Zytometrie indentifiziert therapiebedürftige PK´s objektiv, sie kontrolliert bei "Active Surveillance und
Watchful Waiting" Strategie "harmloser" PK deren weitere DNA-Entwicklung, erkennt ob/wie Hormontherapie wirkt, zeigt die optimale Therapie für gefährliche PK, prüft die Wirksamkeit einer begonnenen Therapie und hilft die individuelle Prognose des PK einzuschätzen.
Schädigende Übertherapie wird durch Kenntnis der DNA-ICM ebenso wie verhängnisvolle Untertherapie verhindert und bei aktiver Überwachung- und abwartender Beobachtungs-Strategie bei "harmlosen" PK durch DNA-ICM Kontrolle abgesichert.

Wenn wir erreichen wollen, dass aus der großen Masse neu entdeckter PK "harmlosere" (wenig oder gar nicht behandlungsbedürftige) PK von jenen sicher unterschieden werden, die akut behandelt werden müssen, sollte vor jeder Therapie die Gefährlichkeit eines jeden PK - sein Malignitäts-Grading - nicht nur nach der üblichen Gleason-Score Methode, sondern zusätzlich mit der DNA-Cytometrie (DNA-ICM) bestimmt werden.


*"Wenn der Mensch wissend geworden ist, steht unversehens sein Ende bevor"*
(Aus dem Chinesischen)

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Harald,




> Es ist hier wahrhaftig schon oft genug betont worden, dass man jedem Betroffenen zubilligen sollte, von der Richtigkeit des von ihm gewählten Therapieweges überzeugt zu sein und das dann auch hier im Forum kund zu tun, ohne gleich wieder andere Meinungen zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen.


damit habe ich kein Problem, aber ich denke das rechtfertigt nicht das, was du oben zitiert hast. Auch wenn ich noch so angefressen bin werde ich vorsichtshalber erst mal mehrmals tief Luft holen bevor ich mich dazu aufschwinge andere Mitbewohner dieses Planeten worunter auch Mediziner fallen einer Straftat zu verdaechtigen.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Bernhard,




> Hallo Guenther !
> 
> Von Dir ein 
> 
> 
> Du mußt meine Beiträge schon richtig lesen !
> Solche Aussagen mache ich in dieser Form nie !
> Sondern (oder ähnlich):
> 
> ...


auch mit der nagelneuen Gleitsichtbrille ist das schon zu lesen und auf den Schlenker statt RT die Formen aufzulisten schenke ich mir ein Argument, es ist an sich gelaeufig RT sollte alle aktuellen Formen der Strahlentherapie umfassen.
Ich hab kein Problem, dass du dieser Meinung bezogen auf Risikobereiche bist leider leider gibts dazu m.E. nach keine Zahlen, die das bestaetigen.

Insoweit ganz einfach agree to disagree und wir haben die Kuh vom Eis.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Guenther !

Zu meinen Nachweisen die Du wünscht, komme ich irgendwann !
(Ich bin im Gegensatz, zu den Meisten hier, noch voll berufstätig.)

Von Dir ein



> ..... , es ist an sich gelaeufig RT sollte alle aktuellen Formen der Strahlentherapie umfassen.


Aus meiner Sicht: "Nein"! Die alleinige 3D-Bestrahlung (ohne Brachy) schließe ich hier grundsätzlich aus. Aus meinen Beobachtungen und Recherchen komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß Sie mit den Neueren Bestrahlungen (ob mit oder ohne HB), in allen Punkten, nicht ebenbürtig ist !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo, sehr gut verständlich fasst Prof. Heidenreich die wesentlichen Konsequenzen aus der neuen S3-Leitlinie zusammen.

Download des PDF-Dokumentes mit dem Titel:

S3-Leitlinie: Prof. Heidenreich kommentiert

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Dieter, sicher wird kaum ein Forumsbenutzer bislang die Möglichkeit genutzt haben, um die komplette S3-Leitlinie zum Prostatakarzinom, die man auf der Homepage des BPS herunterladen kann, vollständig zu inhalieren. Mit solchen komplexen Auslegungen, die für uns für laufende Vorgänge relevant und aussagefähig sind, kann man wirklich etwas anfangen:



> Der Stellenwert von Operation versus Bestrahlung wurde in der Vergangenheit häufig kontrovers diskutiert. Die Leitlinie sagt klar, dass beide Optionen unter Berücksichtigung spezifischer individueller Parameter als gleichwertig einzustufen sind. Beim lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom, betont Prof. Heidenreich, hat die radikale Prostatektomie an Bedeutung gewonnen. Sie gilt heute als gleichberechtigte Therapieoption zur Bestrahlung.Bei Patienten mit PSA-Rezidiv nach vorangegangener radikaler Prostatektomie weist die Leitlinie auf die Notwendigkeit hin, Patienten mit lokalem Rezidiv frühzeitig zu bestrahlen. Der PSA-Grenzwert für die Indikation einer Strahlentherapie wurde auf = 0,5 ng/ml gesenkt. 75 % der so frühzeitig bestrahlten Patienten werden laut Prof. Heidenreich geheilt.


Der in dem von Dir dankenswerterweise eingestellte Link enthaltene weitere Text bietet sich auch an, um auf der Home-Page des BPS einen Platz einzunehmen.

----------

